# 8800GT cooler upgrade mini-log



## xBruce88x (Apr 14, 2012)

stopped by TigerDirect asking about a job today and picked up a gpu cooler while i was there, it was only $16 

the before temps... in an air conditioned room 68-70ish def F.







and the new cooler






The gpu before the new cooler installed in my PC.






I'll post more pics when i'm done!


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 14, 2012)

Those before temps aren't bad at all is single slot?


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 14, 2012)

Yea its a single slot, wait till you see the "after" temps. My main reason for doing this is so i could turn down my a/c unit lol. save a little on power.

Here's some more box shots... this one shows the specs and what's inside.






A side shot, some features and a typo...





Not much else for the rest of the box, onto the cooler... out of the packaging






without the fans...






and the bottom...






Standing up...






the hardware...






And now for the GPU, a single slot OEM 8800GT 512MB that I had to bake in the oven last year to revive it.










after removing all of those screws and some gentle prying, I got the cooler off.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 14, 2012)

Any old high end card with a single slot cooler is a no no in my mind! XD


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 14, 2012)

more pics to come...


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2012)

Bruce have you heard of print screen on the keyboard?

And paste it in paint ?

Also are you going to mod the card ? 

I need to mod mine but on the stock cooler its not a good idea lol


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 14, 2012)

just gonna overclock a little, to 733 core, 933mem, 1750 shaders. yea i know about prnt scrn, just figured what the heck since i was taking other pics lol. i wish there was an app for uploading images to TPU from an android phone.

Got the gpu all cleaned up and put some heatsinks on the memory and vrms.






had to remove a few due to clearance and placed thermal pads instead (they contact the base of the cooler) and put the thermal paste on... some of these heatsinks ended up falling off though... they don't stay on very well. I'm sure the fans will keep stuff cool though.









DOM said:


> Bruce have you heard of print screen on the keyboard?
> 
> And paste it in paint ?


Actually I use TPU Capture for that... dunno what i was thinking when i took the first pic tbh


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 14, 2012)

And the cooler installed...






Wasn't much to that part, just 4 screws pretty much, and some pad thingys.






Installed in the case... this thing is a beast! 3 slots!






Well I've had the comp powered on and running Folding @ Home for a while now... about to upload some screen shots. The "Max Temp" with the stock cooler was recorded while running Folding @ Home. I think you'll be impressed by the results. 

Alright here are the results!






That's a difference of 47 degrees F! Not bad for $16. I kept the clocks at 700, 925, 1733. Any benchmarks I should run?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2012)

nope actually looks as it good like a Arctic Cooling cooler ^^


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2012)

It looks like it wants to be modded  

If I remember its like 1.2-1.25v to run 800 core on air... As1 air cooler


----------



## Jetster (Apr 14, 2012)

wow


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2012)

PM me your address and I'll send you a little thermal tape to use on those small heatsinks- it will make sure they will not fall off. That is if you feel its necessary and worth taking it back apart.


----------



## TC-man (Apr 14, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nope actually looks as it good like a Arctic Cooling cooler ^^



To me it looks better than my Geforce 9800GT with the Artic Cooling S1 rev.2 in my other rig. That Ultra VGA cooler looks great on that 8800GT.

By the way this Ultra VGA cooler looks kinda the same as the Xigmatek BiFrost VD1065 HDT VGA Cooler: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=124

Perhaps a re-brand?


----------



## LDNL (Apr 14, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Any benchmarks I should run?



Futuremark Vantage. That'll get things cooking


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 14, 2012)

higher oc 
750 should be very easy


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 14, 2012)

nice work


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice results, the after temps are with teh Ac off?


----------



## Frick (Apr 14, 2012)

You took a picture of the monitor.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea Frick, i know... 



theonedub said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you a little thermal tape to use on those small heatsinks- it will make sure they will not fall off. That is if you feel its necessary and worth taking it back apart.



taking it back apart won't be too bad, 4 screw things and its done lol. PM Sent. I'm more worried about the VRMs than the ram TBH. 



DOM said:


> It looks like it wants to be modded
> 
> If I remember its like 1.2-1.25v to run 800 core on air... As1 air cooler



800mhz eh? well it is a 65nm part not 90nm like the other 8xxx series so I guess it wouldn't be an issue. That should boost PPD a bit too!  How would I go about modding the voltage and how would I figure out its power usage at that setting? I haven't really modded video cards much aside from cooling.



TC-man said:


> To me it looks better than my Geforce 9800GT with the Artic Cooling S1 rev.2 in my other rig. That Ultra VGA cooler looks great on that 8800GT.
> 
> By the way this Ultra VGA cooler looks kinda the same as the Xigmatek BiFrost VD1065 HDT VGA Cooler: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=124
> 
> Perhaps a re-brand?



Thanks! 
It definitely looks like it... I got a feeling all the "ultra" branded stuff are re-brands.



LDNL said:


> Futuremark Vantage. That'll get things cooking


I'll post back after I run it. 
EDIT: Here's vantage...








DarkOCean said:


> Very nice results, the after temps are with teh Ac off?



Not off but turned down. Before I'd keep it on until my case temps reached around 68F, now my case temp is around 80F. I would turn it off... but my room gets pretty toasty... the sun beams on my window from sunrise to about 3-4pm or so lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 15, 2012)

up the clocks! 
My 9800gt green cards would REALLY heat up, stock cooling was like 86C


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 15, 2012)

damn that's getting pretty toasty...

well i bumped the core speed to 733 and shaders to 1800mhz. I'll leave it there for now since i don't know the stock voltage and its my only decent gpu... right now folding@home seems ok with it. I'll run benchmarks later


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2012)

have you tryed ocing the mem ?

but 733 is about the max for stock volts


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice find for $16.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 15, 2012)

DOM said:


> but 733 is about the max for stock volts



you can get more than that easily if they are cooled right 
760 core was my limit on my 8800gt
Unlink the shader to push more


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice cooler - I there is infact a company in China that makes the exact same cooler. I think Panther (the non-moderater one) bought one for one of his 5870s or something from a seller on ebay.

the coolers are exactly identical.

::EDIT::


Here it is. The manufacturer/seller is called She-in and heres the cooler


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nice cooler - I there is infact a company in China that makes the exact same cooler. I think Panther (the non-moderater one) bought one for one of his 5870s or something from a seller on ebay.
> 
> the coolers are exactly identical.
> 
> ...


Friggin 54 dollars!?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 15, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> Friggin 54 dollars!?



welcome to london


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 16, 2012)

DOM said:


> have you tryed ocing the mem ?
> 
> but 733 is about the max for stock volts



got the ram at about 933mhz... i've heard they don't like going much farther than that, and that samsung modules did better, mine are hynix or something like that i think.



Bo$$ said:


> you can get more than that easily if they are cooled right
> 760 core was my limit on my 8800gt
> Unlink the shader to push more



I can unlock shaders on this thing?  



FreedomEclipse said:


> Nice cooler - I there is infact a company in China that makes the exact same cooler. I think Panther (the non-moderater one) bought one for one of his 5870s or something from a seller on ebay.
> 
> the coolers are exactly identical.
> 
> ...



i'm guessing that's more or less a version with more mounting hardware for newer cards, and much better directions lol. the directions for mine were worthless.



DarkOCean said:


> Friggin 54 dollars!?



heh i got lucky then

Edit: here's a unigine Heaven score... DX11 but obviously no tessellation


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I can unlock shaders on this thing?



If you use an overclocking tool you can 'unlink' the shaders meaning, they can run at a different clock from the core, meaning higher performance

I've had a card with hynx ram go to 1120mhz on the ram, and could have pushed them even more


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

Your card doesn't have dx11 XD

I wanna mod mine now, but never have time  

I need to check of I got the vr for them been a long time since I taken out the soldering iron 

But ill make sure to show how much a lil more volts help even on air


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 16, 2012)

yea i know no DX11, that's why i said it obviously wouldn't have Tessellation haha. Oddly I get a better score in DX11 "mode" than DX10, but a small difference

also, looks like at the very least i'd have to do the voltage mods in the bios, if not with soldering... i'm not too good with soldering yet 

@Bo$$ oh i thought you meant unlocking from 112shaders to 128. I'm already able to clock the shader clock apart from the core. I'm using this app... It's old but it works. 






I have read online that its possible to unlock the extra few shaders though using rivatuner, but i dunno how well that program would work with win7. apparently the G92 core is supposed to have 128shaders and 64TAUs instead of the 112shaders and 56TAUs that the 8800GT has. I think a later version of the 8800GTS or 9800GTX has the full setup (and clocked higher)


----------

